# Wyndham Housekeeping credits



## ride2slide (Nov 27, 2013)

I finally received my Wyndham acct info on my Oct resale purchase. To my surprise, I had an extra 164,500 points that expire on 20 Feb 2014, in the credit pool. I scrambled to book as many as I could, yesterday. I booked  a 1 week at home resort in Jan, a 4 day in home resort in Dec, a 4 day in Branson in Dec, and a weekend getaway at Fairfield Bay for this weekend. I still had 25K points I could book, but, I ran out of housekeeping credits. I did the math, $2.25 per 1000 pts. So, I would need to spent about $100 to use the last 25k points or borrow from next years  housekeeping points. I wonder if I could have managed those housekeeping points better? I ended up with 16 nites booked, plus, I also have 3 weeks of horse shows that I have to work around before that Feb 20th deadline to use the expiring credit pool points.

I also recently read that you should buy in 77k increments to advoid running out of HK credits. So, I guess I need to add 42K.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I finally received my Wyndham acct info on my Oct resale purchase. To my surprise, I had an extra 164,500 points that expire on 20 Feb 2014, in the credit pool. I scrambled to book as many as I could, yesterday. I booked  a 1 week at home resort in Jan, a 4 day in home resort in Dec, a 4 day in Branson in Dec, and a weekend getaway at Fairfield Bay for this weekend. I still had 25K points I could book, but, I ran out of housekeeping credits. I did the math, $2.25 per 1000 pts. So, I would need to spent about $100 to use the last 25k points or borrow from next years  housekeeping points. I wonder if I could have managed those housekeeping points better? I ended up with 16 nites booked, plus, I also have 3 weeks of horse shows that I have to work around before that Feb 20th deadline to use the expiring credit pool points.
> 
> I also recently read that you should buy in 77k increments to avoid running out of HK credits. So, I guess I need to add 42K.



I think you did well in your scramble to use those surprise points. Maybe if you had reserved studios instead of one bedrooms, or onebedrooms instead of two bedrooms, you could have squeezed another reservation out of this. and still had enough hk...maybe

In managing this stuff, Its interesting to note that 2 studios require less housekeeping than 1 one bedroom but sleep the same number of people and offer more privacy and a second bath . Also 2 one bedroom units take less hk than a three bedroom unit and provide more sleeping space.  .....just a thought

The reason to buy in multiples of 77000 i think has more to do with Reservation Transaction credits than housekeeping (you get one RT for evey 77000 points.  But its true that a two bedroom reservation take exactly 77000 HK. So it your habit will be to reserve 2 bedroom units, 77000 is an important number to consider.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Ron.  I reserved the following:
Fairfield Bay 1BD B side   Fri & Sat      14,250 pts 63 HK
Branson Vista 1BD Deluxe  Sun-Wed      21,600 pts 63 HK
Nashville 1BD Suite    Sun-Th            32,000 pts 63 HK
     (all same day usuing only 1 booking pt)

Nashville 1BD Deluxe   Sat-Sat           64,000 pts 63HK
     (different day using my other available booking pt)

Learning has occurred! I have 35K points left in the use or loss credit pool with only 22 HK, no more booking pts and just 1 guest cert. left.  Not sure what to do with the left over. Any suggestions? 

I have not gotten into any of my 2014 allotments. All the above were made from what I was given left in the credit pool.


----------



## antjmar (Nov 27, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I have not gotten into any of my 2014 allotments. All the above were made from what I was given left in the credit pool.


Are you sure you didnt just use your 2014 points which had been credit pooled? I believe the 2014 points should be listed. I can already see my 2015 points...


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2013)

antjmar said:


> Are you sure you didnt just use your 2014 points which had been credit pooled? I believe the 2014 points should be listed. I can already see my 2015 points...



Yes, 2014 should have absolutely been available in the account, unless it had already been in the pool. Do you see any 2015 points in your account? You should see those as well.

Here's a screenshot of my account, already showing 2014 and 2015 available:


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought all I have used to date were the ones in the credit pool that expires Feb 20, 2014.

Mindy


----------



## antjmar (Nov 27, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I thought all I have used to date were the ones in the credit pool that expires Feb 20, 2014.
> 
> Mindy



you are correct. 

I was confused when you said the 2014 points aren't listed. But your photo shows them under 2014.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I screwed up, BIG TIME. I just looked at it again. Did I use my housekeeping points for the 2014 189k points? 

Mindy


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I think I screwed up, BIG TIME. I just looked at it again. Did I use my housekeeping points for the 2014 189k points?
> 
> Mindy



You have 156000 2014 points and 156000 housekeeping to go along with them

Im not sure where you get the 189000 figure

Your only problem, and I dont see it as a problem is the 4100 points that expire this year.  either let them expire (a loss of about $25 in mf)  or make a reservation for sometime before the end of the year. You can combine the 4100 that expire this year with the 29500 in the credit pool that expire in 2016. and if thats not enough, credit pool  the 156000 2014 points.  

I would credit pool the 2014 points anyway., to avoid a similar use it or lose it issue next year


----------



## antjmar (Nov 27, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> I think I screwed up, BIG TIME. I just looked at it again. Did I use my housekeeping points for the 2014 189k points?
> 
> Mindy



Yes I think you did but, hey you got 164K points for FREE!!!

Ron I think you are looking at "Scootr5" points


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 27, 2013)

Another learning curve for the newbie ---

Full week stays are better than SHORT stays.

Of course, you could CALL the 1-800 number (or go online) and cancel those "short stays" in exchange for a week long stay. Just remember to do it TODAY so you are using ONLY 1 reservation transaction ... HKs return to your account.

If you call you can beg and use the "STUPID" card --- get an helpful agent - or call back and get a different one. Don't want those points returned as cancelled points.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 27, 2013)

antjmar said:


> Yes I think you did but, hey you got 164K points for FREE!!!
> 
> Ron I think you are looking at "Scootr5" points





Thats what I did, ...sorry


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Thats what I did, ...sorry



Yep, and I will be pooling my 2014 points at the end of next month. I'm not doing anything with those 2015 points because I intend to get rid of those two contracts.


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. Y'all are so helpful! I called Wyndham, explained what happened on my first attempts to book. We ended up cancelling the Fairfield Bay 2 day, extending the Branson 2 more days, and without penalties. My cancelled points rolled out of the credit pool status ( to my benifit) in with my 2014 points so they now expire in Sept 2014. I got my 63 HK back from that cancellation. 

Mindy


----------

